# What is the coldest outside temperature you have smoked in?



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

What is the coldest outside temperature you have smoked in? I see questions of can I smoke below freezing and I live up north is it to cold to smoke. The answer is yes you can smoke at that temperature. Since I'm in Arkansas we don't see cold weather much. I have had to preheat my smoker to cold smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2014)

Coldest was last year.  Actual air temp was -5 with a 30 mph wind.

The mini got it done.


----------



## baydoe (Nov 19, 2014)

its was negative 12 out the other day when i was smoking.. i have a fridge/freezer build so i think all that lovely insulation saved me, set the electric burner at 250 and was able to stay around 235 for the duration of the smoke! not bad for a 1500w element


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2014)

Last year, done a smoke at -20 with a bit of a breeze.....  If memory serves me, it was round -35ish with the wind chill.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 19, 2014)

25° F with a steady 10-15 MPH wind


----------



## timberjet (Nov 19, 2014)

-30 when I lived in Idaho with a little wind. Those were the days. lol. I did a chuck roast the other night at 8 degrees in the Weber kettle for 10 hours no problem getting up to temp and staying there.


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 19, 2014)

72 degrees... I had to wear a t-shirt for that smoke!  ;)


----------



## humdinger (Nov 19, 2014)

I've done -5 before.

Regardless of temp, the wind is what kills me. I have a verticle propane smoker so I crafted a temporary smoke "shelter" out of a new refrigerator box, and put it right over my smoker. It worked great. I cut holes in the top an sides for airflow, and a little door on the front for access. Used it for three smokes before wet snow did it in!


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 19, 2014)

19° overnight on a cheapo Char Broil horizontal smoker. At least it wasn't windy that night/day.


----------



## ryno21 (Nov 20, 2014)

This will be my first winter with my MES30, I did a pork shoulder last Sunday, the temp was high 20's  with some good gusts and it had no problem at all keeping it at 275.


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 20, 2014)

I have smoked in -20 F. Winter is my favorite time to smoke!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 20, 2014)

Glad I'm in the south! Coldest I've ever smoked was right around freezing.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> 72 degrees... I had to wear a t-shirt for that smoke! ;)


LMAO on that post!


----------



## gary s (Nov 23, 2014)

It really doesn't get that cold in East Texas, Last year was one of the coldest I smoked several times when the temp started out in the low 20's. With my smoker I just allow more time, and expect to burn a little more fuel.

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 24, 2014)

I have Smoked in 10*F weather... was a PITA , and I got the sniffles , but The Brisket was Marvelous
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wrap the cooker if you can and double up on the clothing, Ski mask and Safety Goggles are a good thing for the face...

Make a wind break for the Smoker and have fun...a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or three helps too...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 24, 2014)

I honestly never checked the outdoor temps... Just know i burn more pellets when its cold as hell out there.


----------



## woundedyak (Nov 24, 2014)

-37 wind chill with my gravity feed. I don't think my Guru ever shut off. Thing ate around 12lbs of fuel in 6hrs.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd say about 60` for me...  as Welsh said..  think I had to put a pair of long pants on for that one ...


----------



## bratsrt10 (Nov 26, 2014)

Will be about 65 degrees tomorrow,may have to wear a jacket.


----------



## ibbones (Nov 26, 2014)

I am smoking the turkey for tomorrows feast right now.  It is a chilly 73* and very few clouds.


----------



## 383bull (Dec 3, 2014)

I have smoked in -25 to -30, didnt have any problems


----------



## bladebuilder (Dec 3, 2014)

Last week. It was -42 with the wind chill here. -35 still air.


----------



## troutter (Dec 3, 2014)

Smoked in -20 degrees with my MES and just got done used my homemade wooden smoker with a hotplate in +10 degrees.  Kept the inside temp at 250 even with the wind whippen.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 4, 2014)

Not sure of the exact temp but it was probably somewhere between 10 and 20 degrees.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2014)

Coldest temp I've ever smoked in was  -13, but I was smoking "Lucky Strikes". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Coldest temp I ever smoked meat in was a little above Zero.

Bear


----------



## amlong88 (Dec 4, 2014)

Coldest for me was a couple weeks ago around 10*F with my 7 in 1. No wind though.


----------



## coryb (Dec 4, 2014)

Got up Thanksgiving day at 5:30am it was 6 degrees.  Got the turkey on the smoker by 6:30am and at 7:15am it was 1 degree.


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm currently smoking some ahi fillets and its 70 degrees... Brrr!!!!


----------



## fpmich (Dec 5, 2014)

*I don't smoke in winter temps.  Period!*

Not that I couldn't.  I just wont.  I love smoking, but there is limits for me.  LOL

I either have to don heavy clothing and boots and stay outside the whole time, or I have to dash in and out of house without heavy clothes & boots, freezing my az off.   Forgeddaboutit!

I already got my winter supply of smoked cheese and salmon in storage.  Have two salmon in freezer waiting until spring to smoke.  Got smoked dried beef and etc.  I'm good for the winter now.

Now if I had 4 to 6 stupid friends that would dress up very warmly with boots and all, and liked to drink beer around a campfire, and give me all sorts of advice on my smoking.  Maybe.

But darn it!  It seems my friends are smarter than that.  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> I'm currently smoking some ahi fillets and its 70 degrees... Brrr!!!!


LOL----Now go to your room!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

